# Official Mattel '66 Batmobile Announcement



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

From: Comics Continuum

*BATMOBILE TO BECOME HOT WHEEL* 

Warner Bros. Consumer Products, DC Comics and Mattel on Monday announced the production of a line of Hot Wheels die-cast cars inspired by the Batmobile featured in the 1966 Batman television series.

Hot Wheels Batmobiles will begin arriving at retail locations in 2007.

The vehicle was designed by custom automotive icon, George Barris, and has since become a lasting symbol of the Batman franchise.

"It is wonderful to see that collectors and fans of the TV Batmobile will finally be able to enjoy an excellent toy reproduction," Barris said. "We received thousands of letters asking when the TV Batmobile will be available, and are pleased that Hot Wheels is bringing the original to life through different scales and detail. I take great pride in the vehicle's design and know that the Hot Wheels team will do it justice in capturing the details of the original. It is my honor to be a part of the 40-year history of the Batmobile and to have this most famous car be released by Mattel for the consumers."

"We're bringing one of the most iconic entertainment-based Batmobiles to consumers in honor of the television show's 40th anniversary," said Karen McTier, executive vice president of domestic licensing and worldwide marketing, Warner Bros. Consumer Products. "While the vehicle has been reinvented numerous times over the years in comic books, animated series and feature films, the TV Batmobile is still held in the highest regard with countless fans who will truly appreciate this exciting endeavor."

Mattel will produce multiple scales of the Hot Wheels Batmobile, including a 1:64 scale model that will appear in stores in the spring in the Hot Wheels basic car line. In fall 2007, there will be an additional 1:64 scale model introduced as well as a 1:43 scale replica model and a 1:18 scale, which will have three levels of detail and finish. The ultimate version will be the Hot Wheels Elite special edition Batmobile.

"This is the car that every collector has been asking for," said Geoff Walker, vice president of Wheels Marketing, Mattel Brands. "This Batmobile designed by George Barris is the version of the Caped Crusader's car that everyone instantly recognizes. We're thrilled at the opportunity to create the Hot Wheels version of this iconic vehicle to be available early next year."


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Rattrap said:


> "We're bringing one of the most iconic entertainment-based Batmobiles to consumers..." said Karen McTier ...


Heh. That's a crock. 

 * It's the most iconic car ever! *


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Cool. I'll be happy to wait for the 1/18.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

*WOO HOO!*

John


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

/\/\ I second that.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I ain't waiting, I'm getting one of each!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Just _one_ of each?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I wish I had a nickel for every time someone came on the BB and said that this car would never happen!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

What, no 1/24 scale model?!? Typical...


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

The officail Mattel site has it too!
A very poor non picture/tease...

Can't get the link to work!

Google mattel hot wheels
Go to the US site
New Models
Mystery models
About third row down on the left is a generic picture covered with a dust sheet labeled 'Batmobile'

Jim


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

now this i want to see 1/18 is a good size, i wonder what these will cost ?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

"Holy miniature marvels Batman, its really happening".

"Yes Robin. It just goes to show that truth, honesty and faith in a better tommorrow will prevail. To the Batmobile!"

:thumbsup: Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I ain't waiting, I'm getting one of each!


Me, two! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

model maker said:


> now this i want to see 1/18 is a good size, i wonder what these will cost ?


The KeatonMobile and Tumbler in the same scale retailed at around $30.00 - a very reasonable price considering the quality of those issues.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, maybe I'm reading too much into this, but this quote bothers me:

"a line of Hot Wheels die-cast cars inspired by the Batmobile featured in the 1966 Batman television series."

Inspired by. That COULD be taken to mean that we'll get something that's kinda close, but NOT the Batmobile we're thinking of. Not meaning to rain on anyone's parade, but after the Danbury Mint thing... until we see the thing on the shelves, I still advocate a "wait & see" stance.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I know where you are coming from DinoMike. 

But not to fear, I think that this is just a case of the choice of words used in that part of the press release. I expect that Hot Wheels fully intends to give us the Batmobile as seen in the 1966 Adam West and Burt Ward TV show. After all, Mr. Barris is even quoted in association with the subject of this Batmobile press release. 

Take heart, I think this will be the Real McCoy. This time next year, you will have _The_ Batmobile.

Huzz


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

DinoMike said:


> OK, maybe I'm reading too much into this, but this quote bothers me:
> 
> "a line of Hot Wheels die-cast cars inspired by the Batmobile featured in the 1966 Batman television series."


 I'm with Dave. It was probably wordsmithed at quite a few meetings (or not). They had to write _"a line of Hot wheels die-cast cars"_, then they got stuck grammatically, so they wrote what they wrote, including references to the Batmobile and the TV series. <shrug>


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I read some things about George Barris getting involved with Johnny Lightning about his Munster Koach and Drag-U-La(sp?). Unlike many JL interpretations, I'm pretty happy with these two models. Also, I appreciate the die-cast chassis, and nice multi-piece wheels they feature.

As far as I'm concerned, Hot Wheels proved, right out of the gate, that they take line and proportion very seriously. And, with their reputation and resources, they have absolutely no excuse whatsoever, for disappointing Barris Batmobile fans.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i will NOT believe it until i see it !!
we have all been down this road many times and in the end A BIG NOTHING!
just because Mattel is going thru the motions DOES NOT put it on your shelf!
i have seen these things canceled before and it's still possible this may never happen!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yes, it is possible that this will also fail as you say. But I think IMHO that the chances of that happening are quite low, if not negligible.

Huzz


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

toyroy said:


> I read some things about George Barris getting involved with Johnny Lightning about his Munster Koach and Drag-U-La(sp?). Unlike many JL interpretations, I'm pretty happy with these two models. Also, I appreciate the die-cast chassis, and nice multi-piece wheels they feature.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, Hot Wheels proved, right out of the gate, that they take line and proportion very seriously. And, with their reputation and resources, they have absolutely no excuse whatsoever, for disappointing Barris Batmobile fans.


I can back you up on that in spades :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

New York Toy Fair is in February, expect to see a big roll out then.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

there have been many debuts at the Toy Fair but some items never see production.
i expect a prototype at the Toy fair but that itself does not mean full scale production!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John - I am confident enough that I'd be willing to wager a Polar Lights Aurora Godzilla kit that we will get "The 1966 TV show Batmobile" in the stores from Hot Wheels during 2007. I've got some bagged ones at home in a box.

What do you say? You interested in a litle friendly wager? If so, what can you put on the table? 

Cheers! 

Huzz


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

i not saying it cant happen, i'm just saying nothing concerning the 66 barris Batmobile is a sure thing!
i would'nt bet against it but it aint real till it's being sold!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I was hoping someone would have bet his life against the Godzilla kit. It would have made things much more interesting. :devil:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

The Barris Batmobile has been made many times, by many companies. What would be so surprising about it being made again?


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

they may have looked like the Barris BM but most of them , if not all, have never been a faithful reproduction of the car!

somebody else explain what i'm trying to say!!


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll buy all 3 scales of the Batmobile!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

toyroy said:


> The Barris Batmobile has been made many times, by many companies. What would be so surprising about it being made again?


The Corgi die-casts and the Aurora kit are the last two licensed iterations I can think of that came within a _mile_ of accuracy (and we're talking about a _long _mile) and they were last on the market more than two decades ago. _Un-_licensed versions are a different matter.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

SteveR said:


> Heh. That's a crock.
> 
> *It's the most iconic car ever! *


More so than 'Knight Rider'!? Come on.


----------



## john guard (Dec 31, 2001)

right! there has never been an accurate version produced! ( not counting resin models or garage models)


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

anyone have an idea of prices ?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ More wealth than you can imagine!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

john guard said:


> they may have looked like the Barris BM but most of them , if not all, have never been a faithful reproduction of the car!
> 
> somebody else explain what I'm trying to say!!


Okay, I'll give it a try:



> *translation:*"Eat your greens faithfully and you'll have regular BMs just like Barris!"


Is that it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> The Barris Batmobile has been made many times, by many companies. What would be so surprising about it being made again?


 It's been in copyright hell for decades. One party owns the design of the car, another party owns the red bat emblem, another party owns Batman, and another party owns the TV show rights.... No one's been able to agree on terms for years, and Warner Brothers wanted to bury the campy old TV show in favor of the more recent movies. There hasn't been a _licensed _toy or model of the dern thing for decades.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> More so than 'Knight Rider'!? Come on.


Especially the Banshee version! Now that was cool!!!

:freak: 

But this is exciting! I do hope there is a kit coming out sometime within the next decade! I may just have to break down & crack the Futura out of the pile!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Here is a link that has the full story of the announcement including pictures of the actual car being studied for the diecast coming out next hear. There will be a 1/64, 1/43 and a 1/18 scale car. Needless to say, I'll be getting all of them several times over.

http://www.1966batmobile.com/hw.htm


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

John P said:


> It's been in copyright hell for decades. One party owns the design of the car, another party owns the red bat emblem, another party owns Batman, and another party owns the TV show rights.... No one's been able to agree on terms for years, and Warner Brothers wanted to bury the campy old TV show in favor of the more recent movies. There hasn't been a _licensed _toy or model of the dern thing for decades.


I'm delighted, for fans of the car. I'm super thrilled to have the Munster Koaches!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

model maker said:


> anyone have an idea of prices ?





Lloyd Collins said:


> ^^ More wealth than you can imagine!


I don't know; I can imagine quite a bit.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> I don't know; I can imagine quite a bit.


You'll get it.


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Holy Batmobile Batman. I will go for the 1/18 scale. Now how about the Munster Coach and Dracula's Dragster.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How about the Black Beauty in 1/18th scale?


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> How about the Black Beauty in 1/18th scale?


I definitely want one.,, or two or three. Now if only they would put out a 1/18 scale Elvira thunderbird complete with an Elvira figure that can sit on the hood...you know, with her legs crossed looking cool


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Dracula , Munster's car and the Drag-U-La have been out for some time ( not by HW though ) i forget who made them but they are very nicely done . 
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^^Johnny Lightning?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Dracula said:


> ...I will go for the 1/18 scale. Now how about the Munster Coach...


American Muscle/JoyRide make the Munster Koach and Dragula in 1/18.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

As much as I want to see this happen, this paragraph from their official announcement worries me more than just a little...

_Burbank, Calif., November 27, 2006 -- Warner Bros. Consumer Products (WBCP), DC Comics, and Mattel, Inc. (NYSE:MAT) announced today the production of a line of Hot Wheels® die-cast cars inspired by the Batmobile featured in the 1966 “Batman” television series._

Re-read that last line. 

The Monkees were *"INSPIRED"* by the Beatles...but they sure as Hell were NOT The Beatles.

Unless and until I can hold an *accurate* 1/18 scale '66 Batmobile in my hands, I'm not taking anything as a given.

As John P pointed out, the legal wranglings have been going on ad nauseum for years. The court ordered pissing match is over *now*...? We should believe this *why*?

Pardon the cliche, but I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Frets - don't know if you saw this. Especially the photos at the bottom. And check the interview with Barris. It's the real thing.

Um, Bo Derek!?

http://www.1966batmobile.com/hw.htm


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, you can't get any more proof than that!! At least at this stage! Computer imaging? Wow! Talk about accuracy!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Did they scan Bo Derek too?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

SteveR said:


> Did they scan Bo Derek too?


Talk about _perks!_


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking at the photo of the white over BM, so they can scan it, my thought was,"My God, it 's full of stars!"

1/18th is it for me!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

OK, where do I sign up for a 1/18 version? :dude:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

1925Batmobile


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Real nice pics ZORRO.Another Batmobile added to the Batmobile family.Just how many Batmobiles were owned by Batman over the years anyway.Does anyone have a list of Batmobiles,including the years they first appeared, accompanied by pictures if possible.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

http://www.batmobilehistory.com/index.html 

You can click on each year under "Main Chronology".


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Robin: HOLY OIL LEAK Batman. Our Batmobile needs a new oil pan and gasket!

Batman: Gee you're right!! Old 40 year old piece of junk. Plus it handles like crap. Maybe the scrap yard would give us some money for it, it's as heavy as a Chieftain tank!! Time to replace it. But by WHAT??? We'll have to give a call to our old buddy George so he can do something about this......


Put me on the 1/18 list please.....


Steph


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

That is a very long history of Batmobiles.Although only a few amongs the various Batmobiles that existed would appeal to the average modeler and Bat Fan alike.


----------

